# Happy First Birthday to Jewel



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't believe it is one year since this amazing little peanut was born. Jewel is my first puppy and so very special to me. I have loved everyday of the past year with her. Watching her grow from puppy to show girl has been amazing. She enjoyed her cake a day early and, as you see in the second picture, was delighted to have some this morning for breakfast (who shouldn't get an extra treat for breakfast on their bithday).


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Woooooo!!! Happy first birthday Jewel!!!

She looks beautiful, Me, Pabs and Neeva wish her many more happy b-days to come! And all the success in the show ring not that she needs it she's a stunner!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks you so much- Kisses and hugs from Jewel!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg that second pic is too precious! Happy birthday jewel!🎁


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg that second pic is too precious! Happy birthday jewel!🎁


Jewel says, that cake is lip smacking good!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Birthday, beautiful Jewel!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Happy birthday jewel, you are looking fabulous!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*Happy 1st Birthday Jewel ! *ccasion4:ccasion7: *hope you and your sisters and brother enjoyed your birthday cake ccasion9:*


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol that cake is adorable, and she's pretty happy with life in those photos! Happy Birthday Jewel!


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jewel!! You beautiful gal. ccasion4:

What did she get for her Birthday?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Hapy Birthday Jewel. She is such a stunner!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY. She is too cute for words and that cake is too. I hope she had a fun day.


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy birthday pretty pretty princess! Curious, how much does Jewel weigh? I'm just doing a little compare with my girl as Jewel is just so cutely, perfectly porportionate!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Corona Pup said:


> Happy birthday pretty pretty princess! Curious, how much does Jewel weigh? I'm just doing a little compare with my girl as Jewel is just so cutely, perfectly porportionate!!


Jewel is 3 pounds 10 ounces. Still thinking she will get to four pounds. She will likely fill out a bit over the next year but not change that much in height and length.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the birthday wishes....Jewel does have a Wooflink outfit on the way as her present. It didn't make it here on time (bad momma). Please we leave next week to go to Chihuahua Nationals to show (she's super excited).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

HAPPY Birthday Jewel!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday Beautiful Jewel.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jewel!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Happy First Birthday beautiful girl! Love the pictures!


----------

